# Carboy/Fermenter Lift ?



## JerryF (Jan 26, 2013)

Yesterday, I finally racked my sangiovese chianti for stabilizing and I had to lift my primary fermenter barrel back up on my bench when I was done degassing, etc. Afterwards I had to lift my glass carboy back up onto the bench where I could leave it to settle for a week or so. In so doing, noting the weight and a bit of a grunt (bending at the knees of course), my wife commented that I shouldn't be doing this (had a minor heart attack 8 months ago). That got me thinking about different ways that I might be able to do this. I saw once in our local winemaking supply store (The Wine Barrel, Sault Ste. Marie) what was something like a little lift truck where you cranked a small platform down to the bottom, slid the vessel onto it, then simply cranked it upwards to the level of your bench and slid it off into place. Frankly, the crank didn't look too complicated and sort of reminded me of a vertical boat winch. I wonder if others have had similar thoughts about doing this and if ever anything was found commercially available (pretty sure I wouldn't have the skills to be able to do one homemade). 

Jerry


----------



## Deezil (Jan 26, 2013)

Some thought about it..
Some tried it..
Some still have one..

Most bought a medical grade vacuum pump or an all-in-one pump to remove the lifting entirely in favor of vacuum-racking back and forth


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Jan 26, 2013)

I have had two back surgeries, one just 4 months ago, I use my buono Vino Mini jet to transfer. Never have to lift a thing, others on the forum use the allinonepump. I like your idea, sounds like a fun project. Cheers


----------



## JerryF (Jan 26, 2013)

ShawnDTurner said:


> I have had two back surgeries, one just 4 months ago, I use my buono Vino Mini jet to transfer. Never have to lift a thing, others on the forum use the allinonepump. I like your idea, sounds like a fun project. Cheers



Of course! You guys are awesome. I never thought of using the pump and I should have! I have a brand new buon vino mini jet still in the box and never used yet. In another week or so I was planning to run the filter and go from my carboy into the clean primary and transfer to bottles out of there so there's be no reason to transfer into it on the floor and then have to lift it back up! Do you find the mini jet strong enough to do the transfer if the 2 containers are at the same level on my bench?

Thanks guys! Jerry


----------



## Rampage4all (Jan 26, 2013)

I've seen the lifts you speak of called lifting trolleys . But for the costs I've seen can prob get a conical fermenter and do away with any lifting. But also the pump is a good way to go gives a nice easy clear racking/ bottling.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 26, 2013)

JerryF, I have had a few surgeries, my back being the worse, still kills me daily, I would highly recommend the All in One Pump, there are so many benefits from using is, not to mention...NO Lifting, racking, degassing, bottling, filtering!

Small price to pay for all of this, and not killing you back, or ruining your health, no need to end up back in the hospital......they don't let you make wine there..LOL!


----------



## JerryF (Jan 26, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> JerryF, I have had a few surgeries, my back being the worse, still kills me daily, I would highly recommend the All in One Pump, there are so many benefits from using is, not to mention...NO Lifting, racking, degassing, bottling, filtering!
> 
> Small price to pay for all of this, and not killing you back, or ruining your health, no need to end up back in the hospital......they don't let you make wine there..LOL!



Several people now have mentioned the all-in-one pump system. Is it so much better then than if I were to use my mini-jet for the same thing? If I already have the mini-jet and don't want the expense of buying another (the all-in-one), will it suffice? I guess too, I need to think about how much I would use a pump. Unlike many of the others on here, I don't yet see myself doing multiple batches of wine at the same time (i.e. one carboy at a time only).


----------



## TonyP (Jan 26, 2013)

Jerry, the pump is a good idea. However, if you want to move your carboy or primary fermenter for other reasons, one option is to hang a pulley from the ceiling beam. You can get a pulley, some rope or cable, and even a winch (possibly electric) for well under $100.


----------



## tonyt (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a four pound lifting limit and so I vacuum rack at every step. I use the medical aspirator set up but would recomend the all in one. Get it now before price increase.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2013)

Jerry, what your looking at can be found at Harbor Freight. What you need is the All in One. Honestly I would sell the mini jet before you even open it up and get the All in One and filter kit to go with it. You won't regret it.


----------



## JerryF (Jan 26, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Jerry, what your looking at can be found at Harbor Freight. What you need is the All in One. Honestly I would sell the mini jet before you even open it up and get the All in One and filter kit to go with it. You won't regret it.



Looks like I might have a chance to see an "All in One" in action this weekend. I good friend of mine's neighbour does wine occassionally and has one he's going to be using this weekend. I've been invited over to check it out so I'll go from there afterwards. The neighbour apparently has no knowledge of the buon vino equipment and has been with this one exclusively for a few years now.


----------

